# Keep Going



## BassFrye82 (May 26, 2018)

I'll start by saying that I was saved on a rainy night in north Georgia, in 2002. I felt it in my heart to get on the interstate that night, and drive 2 hours just to talk to God, and to accept Jesus into my heart. Life is always perfect after a person is saved right? That would be nice, but in my case, that's when "the work" began.

At that moment in life, most things were ok. I was in church every time the door was open, I was a really good person, and I thought I was on a good Christian path. Little did I know that in being saved, I had signed up for God's Army, and He was about to send me through His basic training boot camp. 

Due to friendships, people I met, choices I made, and heartache, life pushed me down a road I never wanted to take. I let the devil deceive me and for a solid decade...alcoholism, lust, partying, disrespect, and many more bad things, ruled my life. I was surely lost. I lost friends, I missed out on good relationships, I wasted money and so forth. I tried to ignore God too. However, even in the darkness, I could hear God in my heart saying, "This isn't you. You know I'll only let you stray so far."

Thank goodness for His forgiving and unconditional love because somewhere along the way, I reached for His hand, and He gave me strength to rise above the bad. I became wiser, kinder, empathetic, and just a better person. I can also see all the answers to times when I asked, "Why", I can see the lessons I learned, and now it's a lot easier to see some times when I'm being tested.

It would take forever to explain all that happened to make the person that God made me become, and the person that I love today, but just know that if you, or someone you care about, are walking through the darkness, people CAN change for the better, kindness and love goes a long way, God does love you, and there is still time for happiness. As long as you are breathing, there's a chance to seek God, let Him work through you, have one more meaningful moment, and live a better life. You cannot fully understand how much good work God is doing through you even when you are living through the worse times of your life. Don't give up Hope or Faith, and even if you are at the end of your life through age or terminal illness, realize that some life is never even born into this world. No one was entitled to birth, so this life is truly a gift in itself. We are fortunate for any time granted to us. He can bring comfort to your mind, and ease your worries.

Keep going. Inch by inch, or stride by stride....God is in it for us. Reach out to Him.


----------



## Core Lokt (May 31, 2018)

Satan already has the non saved folks. it's when we accept Christ that we really begin to be attacked by Satan, every day. Sometimes he wins us over for a period of time but He can and will bring us back around. 

Thanks for the post and God Bless.


----------



## j_seph (May 31, 2018)

God Bless you for posting this. That is one weapon in our suit of armor we have against the devil(Our Testimony). Much like you I was saved at 19 and pretty much stuck it in my wallet like a drivers license and pulled it out when "I" needed it not when the "I am" needed it. Went way out of his will, can even remember the times conviction set in and said that isn't right, stop, turn around. But I was so far out of his will I wasn't about to listen much less turn around. Still sort of feel that my first marriage was set for me to draw closer and back on track where I am now. To know your spouse has brain cancer and nothing you can do about it carnally will either draw you closer or your gonna run blaming God. As she went for her first brain surgery they rolled her away and she said "God has a plan, we may not like it but he has a plan". One of the few things I can remember her ever saying that has layed on my heart since 2003. She went to be with the Lord in 2013 and what happened was I walked away again. Got into some stuff I should have never got involved with (not drugs or such). That peaceful voice saying not to, stop, walk away and I pushed forward anyways. Things got worse, and I found myself praying to make it better. Seemed the more I would ask the worse it would get and the more miserable I would become. Then one day, the one I feel to be my soulmate pinged me on FB. Knew her since 1st grade, all through school and was even her first crush. Anyways 2 years ago we were married, involved with church as youth directors, Sunday school teachers, and growing closer everyday. I am far from perfect, I fail each day but now I listen to that voice far more than ever. I cannot even begin to type all the Lord has shown me, the confirmations he has given me, and the peace and love I now feel.

I feel if we are his and stay out of his will long enough he will let us go till we hit that rock bottom to get out attention. Look over in the Old Testament around Acts 22. Berloah or something like that was told not to go unless God said so. He went anyways and his donkey saw the angel. Three times he was shown don't do it and had an opportunity to stop and turn around. God is good all the time, All the time God is good.

Like Core Lokt said, if the devil ain't fighting against you then ya might need to check up. He already has the lost so what he wants is to turn us away so that those lost don't turn away from him.


----------



## BassFrye82 (May 31, 2018)

Core Lokt said:


> Satan already has the non saved folks. it's when we accept Christ that we really begin to be attacked by Satan, every day. Sometimes he wins us over for a period of time but He can and will bring us back around.
> 
> Thanks for the post and God Bless.



So True!! Thank you for reading and posting a reply.


----------



## BassFrye82 (May 31, 2018)

j_seph said:


> God Bless you for posting this. That is one weapon in our suit of armor we have against the devil(Our Testimony). Much like you I was saved at 19 and pretty much stuck it in my wallet like a drivers license and pulled it out when "I" needed it not when the "I am" needed it. Went way out of his will, can even remember the times conviction set in and said that isn't right, stop, turn around. But I was so far out of his will I wasn't about to listen much less turn around. Still sort of feel that my first marriage was set for me to draw closer and back on track where I am now. To know your spouse has brain cancer and nothing you can do about it carnally will either draw you closer or your gonna run blaming God. As she went for her first brain surgery they rolled her away and she said "God has a plan, we may not like it but he has a plan". One of the few things I can remember her ever saying that has layed on my heart since 2003. She went to be with the Lord in 2013 and what happened was I walked away again. Got into some stuff I should have never got involved with (not drugs or such). That peaceful voice saying not to, stop, walk away and I pushed forward anyways. Things got worse, and I found myself praying to make it better. Seemed the more I would ask the worse it would get and the more miserable I would become. Then one day, the one I feel to be my soulmate pinged me on FB. Knew her since 1st grade, all through school and was even her first crush. Anyways 2 years ago we were married, involved with church as youth directors, Sunday school teachers, and growing closer everyday. I am far from perfect, I fail each day but now I listen to that voice far more than ever. I cannot even begin to type all the Lord has shown me, the confirmations he has given me, and the peace and love I now feel.
> 
> I feel if we are his and stay out of his will long enough he will let us go till we hit that rock bottom to get out attention. Look over in the Old Testament around Acts 22. Berloah or something like that was told not to go unless God said so. He went anyways and his donkey saw the angel. Three times he was shown don't do it and had an opportunity to stop and turn around. God is good all the time, All the time God is good.
> 
> Like Core Lokt said, if the devil ain't fighting against you then ya might need to check up. He already has the lost so what he wants is to turn us away so that those lost don't turn away from him.



Thank you so much for your testimony. I am so sorry for the loss of your wife. Sometimes we lose our angels here on Earth to bring those around them closer to the Lord. Being human is tough, being a Christian human in today's world can be even harder, but God is right there with us. Thank goodness that He has brought you to love and hope again. Keep Faith.


----------



## 4HAND (Jun 11, 2018)

I too strayed as a young man, but God's Grace & Mercy led me back. I am so thankful. He has blessed me way beyond what I deserve.


----------



## j_seph (Jun 11, 2018)

Wife and I work with the youth at our church. There is a team of 5 of us that work together. We have had a little struggle getting more youth as some have went their own ways and others the lord has moved them other directions and places. We were talking yesterday as only one middle school kid came to Sunday School that sometimes we just want to throw our hands up. Turned around and Pastor preached about this yesterday morning and last night. Is there not a cause?
My stepdaughter was led that she needed to head up and run the VBS this year and did so last week. We had seeds planted that will one day spring up and grow. Funny how sometimes even when we walk closer things will get hard and ole Satan will stick a foot out to trip us, make us stumble and some will fall flat on their face and others will grab hold of the Lord and stumble but not fall all the way. 
I had 3 of the youth come up to me during 2 of the service after VBS classes and gave me hugs that showed me there is a cause and there is no place to stop. Love when he passes by and brings you that reassurance you need just at the right time.
Due to other situations from years ago, two of these youths family and my wife did not get along for a long time but my God fixed that.


----------



## DecerWorse (Jul 15, 2018)

BassFrye82 said:


> Keep going. Inch by inch, or stride by stride....God is in it for us. Reach out to Him


I feel myself so inspired! Thank you! I have some difficulties in my life now. So accept your *** as a sign.


----------

